# Anavar and leg cramping..



## Ironbuilt (Nov 13, 2012)

Man I get severe leg cramps at 60 mg or more with anavar.. Anyone else have this ? I drink mass water, bcaas and sometimes after a killer leg day it wakes me out of a dead sleep..


----------



## Collinb (Nov 13, 2012)

I get it at over 60 as well, its mostly in my shin area, its like a shin split but near my ankle and more the muscle than the bone.  I hate it, my whole lower leg cramps  up and hurts haha


----------



## allbeef (Nov 13, 2012)

You might just try some taurine and potassium just to see if its an electrolye imbalance.

AB


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 13, 2012)

I've never done anavar but get the same thing with dbol.  Supplementing with a few grams of taurine every day helped a lot.


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 14, 2012)

allbeef said:


> You might just try some taurine and potassium just to see if its an electrolye imbalance.
> 
> AB



:yeahthat:This would be my suggestion.


----------



## odin (Nov 14, 2012)

I never experienced cramps from Var and have gone as high as 100mg/ed? I do experience it when running high on Adrol though.


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2012)

Im not doing var. But im doing test, just finished deca, and igf. I find myself stretching a lot more often. Kind of like the stretch you do when you first wake up. And when imdo these stretches, cramps usually follow. I live in a hot environment, therefore water consumption is critical for me. I know my body needs more water than im giving it. Im assuming this is the reason.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 15, 2012)

I get cramps from 'Var the higher my dose goes.....definately need electrolytes....potasium, sodium, magnesium, and calcium. 

To be honost, I drink milk throughout the day and post-w/o, bananas, extra magnesium at night....and as long as I get enough water in, I am usually good. Taurine can help as well. Don't cut out sodium, in fact, you may need to increase it some.


----------



## striffe (Nov 15, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> I get cramps from 'Var the higher my dose goes.....definately need electrolytes....potasium, sodium, magnesium, and calcium.
> 
> To be honost, I drink milk throughout the day and post-w/o, bananas, extra magnesium at night....and as long as I get enough water in, I am usually good. Taurine can help as well. Don't cut out sodium, in fact, you may need to increase it some.



Thanks!


----------

